# Weekly competition 2008-52



## AvGalen (Dec 24, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *L D' R' F U2 F L2 F2 U' B2 L' U F2 U2 R2 B R U2 R' U R' U2 R' U R
*2. *U2 F U2 F U2 B' U2 R D B U' F' D R' B R2 F U' L U' L B' U' F U'
*3. *B' U2 L2 F' L' D2 R2 B' U2 F U2 B2 R U' L' F' R2 D' R2 D2 L D F' U B'
*4. *U' L' B2 R' D' F' D' R' U' R2 F' D' L2 F' L B L2 F' D R2 F2 D' R F' D'
*5. *F2 R2 B2 R' U2 L2 F2 L U L U' R' D2 L2 U2 B D2 R' U2 F' D2 B R2 F' D'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 F2 D U L2 U R2 D' B2 U' R' U2 F U' L2 F' L2 B' F2 L R (21f)
*2. *D2 U2 B2 R F2 D2 R' D2 B2 L D2 U F' U2 B2 L F D2 R U' R' (21f)
*3. *U2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U R' U B2 F' R F L2 U L2 (21f)
*4. *U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 D' F' D R B L' R' B2 F' U2 B' U B (21f)
*5. *U F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 D R B2 L' B' R2 D R' F' U' L' R' U' (20f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw' D R' D L2 Uw U L' R2 Uw F Rw' R' Fw' L' Rw' D Uw U2 B Fw2 D2 Uw2 
U' Rw' D' B' U' B D' Rw Uw U2 L Rw R Uw R' D U
*2. *R' D' U Fw F Uw R D2 B' D' Uw L2 Fw2 F2 Uw U L2 Rw R Uw R2 F R Fw' F 
L' R2 Fw' L U' B Fw R' B' Uw F L Rw2 R D'
*3. *U L2 Rw' R2 B Rw2 Uw' B2 F U' Rw R' B' F2 D2 Rw' R D' U Rw Uw U L2 Fw 
F2 L2 Rw' R2 Fw2 Rw R2 U' Fw U B' D F' L Rw2 Uw
*4. *Uw R' Uw F2 L2 Uw' Rw' Fw Rw' B2 Fw2 D Uw2 L Rw R2 Uw L D2 L' R2 Fw' U 
B Fw2 F' Rw2 Fw F L R2 Uw B' Fw' U Rw2 B2 Fw2 L' R'
*5. *Rw2 D2 Rw' D B' Fw F2 L' Rw R B2 U' Fw F' D Uw L2 R Fw F' Rw Uw' U' F' 
Uw2 U2 B2 D Uw2 U' R' Uw B' Uw' B' Fw F2 D' L R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw Fw' F L' Lw2 R' D' B2 Dw' F' Rw' R' Bw' F R Uw' L2 B2 R B' Fw' L' 
Lw' Rw Bw2 U' Bw' Dw2 F Dw' Lw2 F Lw2 Rw Dw U Fw2 D Rw2 Dw2 Uw U' L' R D2 Dw F 
Rw2 R B' Bw F R2 Fw U2 Bw' D' U Rw' Fw'
*2. *Lw' B2 Uw' Fw Dw' Lw2 Rw' R2 B Bw' Fw F2 D' Bw2 R D' F2 Rw' U Bw2 F' 
Lw' R2 Bw2 Fw U2 L2 B2 Lw' B Lw' D' Uw U2 L' Rw Bw' Dw' Fw' F' L B' Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 
Dw2 Lw B' D L Fw F2 Rw F2 Lw2 Bw2 F2 Uw' B' Bw'
*3. *L B' Fw' F2 R D Dw' Uw U' B2 Dw2 Fw' F' U2 R Bw2 L2 Rw2 D2 Uw' U' L' 
B2 Dw2 F' Lw B Uw' L2 Fw' Lw R' D' Lw2 Dw Uw2 U Bw2 F' U L' Dw2 Uw' U Lw U Lw2 
D' Lw2 Rw D' Uw2 U' B' F Lw' R Bw Fw' F2
*4. *B L Lw2 Fw2 Uw' F' Uw' U2 L2 D' Dw' Rw B' D2 U L' B Lw D' Lw' Uw L Rw2 
B' U Bw2 Fw F R B Uw2 F Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 F' Dw2 L2 U2 Lw2 F L' B2 Bw R B D' U2 Rw D' 
Lw2 B2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw' R Bw2 Fw2 D2 Uw2
*5. *Lw' B R B Uw2 B Uw L Rw' Uw L' Bw2 Fw Lw' F2 Dw' R2 Dw Uw' Rw2 F D U' 
Bw2 Rw' U R2 U B' Fw' F' Lw R2 Bw2 L2 D Dw2 Uw2 U B Bw' Dw L Fw' Rw2 B Bw Fw' 
Dw' L' D2 L2 Rw R2 Dw' L2 Lw Rw2 B Uw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D2 L' D2 2D2 U 3R2 F' D2 2L2 F2 3R' 2R2 B L2 2L 3R R' 3U 2U 2F2 D2 
3U2 U B 2F L' 2L' 3R2 2U B F2 3R 2R' R2 F' L 3F L' B 2B 3F' 2F' F 2D2 U' R B 2R 
D 2D' 3U 3F2 3U 2U' B' F 2R' 3F' 3R' R2 B2 2F2 L' 2L2 2R' 3F2 3U2 2B' 2D2 2R2 R 
2F 2L U 3F D2 3U F L2 2R'
*2. *2D' U 2L 2R2 R' D2 R2 F2 2L U2 L D' 2D' 3U 2U2 U 2R' 2U' 2L' F 3R 2B 
3F' F D2 U2 3R2 R' 3U F' L 3R R 3F2 3U' B2 2B2 R' U B2 3U 2U2 L' B R' F' 2D R 
2F' D 2D2 U' B 3U B2 3F' 2F' F' 2U B' 2B' 2L' D 2R2 D 2D 2F2 3U' L 2L 3R R2 2U 
L2 D' 2D' U2 R2 B2 3U'
*3. *2D' 2F2 2U2 B' D2 3R2 D' 2L2 D 3U' B' 3F' 2F' 3U2 2R' 2B' 2D2 2U 3F2 
L2 3R2 R' 2D' 2R' R2 D2 3U2 2U F' R 3F L' 2D F2 L' 2U2 L 3U U 2F 2D' L 3R R2 3U' 
2U 3F2 U' 2L' U2 L 2L' 2R2 D2 R D 3F2 2F' 3R F 2L2 U2 3R2 B' 2B2 3F2 2F2 3U L 2R 
B2 2F R' 2B' R 2F F' L 2U2 2R2
*4. *2B' 2U U' B' 3U2 2F2 F' 2D' 2R2 U' 3F D 3U' L2 B2 3R 2R2 R' 2U2 B' 2F2 
F' L2 3R R2 B 2U R2 F2 L' 3R' 2R' R' 2B 2L' 3R' B2 2L R' U' 2B' 2F2 R2 2D2 2L2 
3R 2R R 2F2 3R 2F2 2D2 3U U 3R' 3U2 L2 2L' 2R' U' 2R' R D2 R' B' 2D' 2L2 D' 3R' 
2R2 R2 3U' 2B2 2F2 D' U' 2B L' 2F2 U2
*5. *D 2L2 B U R2 F2 D 2L' 3R' R' D2 2L 2B 3R B' 2U' 3R2 2R' 3F 3U2 L' B R2 
B' L' 2D2 B 3F' 2U' 2B' 3F2 R' 2D' R' 3F' 2D2 3R R U L 2F2 2D2 3F2 U R 2F F2 2L' 
2U 2R' 2D' 2F2 U' B' 3F2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D 3F2 L U2 L' 2L2 2R2 2U' 2R R2 3U' U' R' 
3F' 3R U' 2L' U2 2B' F' D

*7x7x7*
*1. *B2 2L2 R2 3B' F' 3L 2U 2B' U 2B' 3F 2F F D 3D 2U2 2R' 3D' 2U2 U' 3B 
3U2 B' 2B 3F2 3D2 2F 3U2 2B 3U U2 3R2 2B' 2R2 2F 3U' 2B' 2R2 2U F2 2D' 2U' R2 B2 
F2 L2 2F2 F' L2 B 2F2 2L R2 U' 3F2 F 3D2 2F2 2D' 2F 2U' 2L' 3R 2U2 3F2 L U B' 2B 
2F D' 3F2 2U L2 2L2 D2 U' 3R 3F 2D2 3D 3B2 2D2 3D2 3U2 2U U 3R' 3B' 3U F' 3D' 
3F' F 2R2 2B D' 3U2 2U2 3B'
*2. *3L2 3R B' L2 2L 2R2 3B' 3D2 3U 2U U2 2F' 2D2 3B' 2R 2B 2F' F' 2R2 D2 
3R F 3D B2 3B2 2D2 2F' 3U2 L' R B2 2B2 3B 2F F' 2R2 2D 3U' 3R R U L2 3D2 3R' R2 
3D' 3L' 2B2 2R2 D U2 B2 U B2 L' 3R2 2R R 3B' 2U 2L2 3D2 2U' 2R 3D2 3U2 2U' 3R2 D 
R' F2 U' B' L R' D2 2D 3U' 2U U B' L 2L' 3L 3R' 2R' 3U' 2U2 2F U2 2B2 3L B' U' 
2B 2R 3B2 3F 2F' 3R
*3. *B' D U2 2F2 2L' 2D' 3U 3F 3L2 2R' B' 2B2 3L2 D' 2D2 3L' B2 F' R2 3B2 
3U2 L2 3L' 3R' 3F D' 2U2 3F' D2 2B' 2F2 L D2 B' 3D2 U' L 3D2 B R' 2U2 U' 2B2 D 
3U' 2U' 3R' B 2B' 3B' 2D 3U' 2B' L 3L' 3R R U' 2L 2R F R' 2B' 3U 2R F 2L2 2R B 
2B' D 2D2 3D2 U2 3L' 3R R' 3D' 3L' 2R2 2U' F2 D' U2 2L2 D' 2D2 3D 3U 2U B' 3B 2F 
F2 D U F2 3D2 B R
*4. *2D' 3F 2F2 D 2D2 2U' L' 3R2 3U2 2L 2D' 3D 3R2 D 2R 2U' 2B' 2U' 2R2 2B2 
3B' 3F2 F' 2L D 2B' 3U' 2U 2B' D 3F L 2B 3U' 2U 3B' U 3B2 F2 2R' B 3F' 2F2 U2 
2L2 3L2 3F' 2F2 2U2 2F2 L' 3R2 2R' 2B L 2L 3L2 3R' F' D2 3R D 3R' 3F L' 3L2 3U' 
2U2 3B' 2U B2 U2 L 2D 3D' 3R 2R D' 3D B 3B' 3F' 2F' L D' L' 2D2 3L' 2R' U 2L 3U2 
U' 3L2 D 2D' 3D' U' 2L' 2B'
*5. *B' 2D2 2R 2D 2F2 3U2 3L2 U 3L 2D2 2B' 3U' 3R' 3F2 2R' F U 2L' 3R' R' B 
3L2 3R' 3U2 F2 3U U2 L' 2L2 3L' 2R' R2 3F D 2R 2U 2R' 3F' 3L' 2D 3D' L2 3L B 3R2 
3U2 3L D' 2D2 3U2 2R' F' 2L 3L' 3R2 3B 2D 2U' 3B' L' 3L2 2R2 2B 2U2 2F2 3D2 R' 
2F2 2D 2U' L' R' 3D2 3R2 3F 2R 2B' 2F2 F' 3D' L' 3R R' 3U' 3R' F 3D2 L2 2L2 3L 
3R 2R2 U' 2L2 2F2 F2 2D' 2U2 2R D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F L' D B' U L2 U2 R2 F' D F D2 L U2 R U' L F2 D' L F' L U' L' U'
*2. *B' L' F R2 B2 U2 L2 B R U2 F2 U' R B L U' B2 D2 R' F U' F2 U2 F R2
*3. *F R F2 D' R2 D L2 D R U' B R2 U2 F' R2 B' U L2 B L' B U2 F2 U B2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' L2 B' L2 B L2 R2 D2 B2 F L2 D2 U' B L R2 B' F2 U2 L' D2 (21f)
*2. *F2 D R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' F' R F2 U2 R' B' F2 D U B' U2 (21f)
*3. *U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 R D B' R' D' F' U' F' L U2 F2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' R2 Uw Fw2 Rw B D2 Fw R' D2 F' Uw R2 D2 L Rw R B' R F R2 Uw Fw F D 
U Fw2 U R' D' L' D R' B2 F' L2 D Fw D' B2
*2. *F L B Fw2 L R2 Uw2 B R Uw2 F' D L' D' B2 Fw2 F L2 R' D2 Uw' Fw R' Uw' 
U' B2 Rw D2 Uw2 L F D2 Uw L2 B2 Fw F2 Uw2 F' D2
*3. *L2 R' B' Uw2 B2 D Uw2 U B Fw2 F' L Uw' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 B2 Fw' F D' R' Uw 
Fw2 U' Rw B U2 L' Uw' Rw F2 D U' F2 R2 F' U2 B Rw Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R Dw' B Lw Bw' Fw F Uw' U' Fw L2 U L2 Rw Uw Bw2 D B Fw' Dw2 U' Lw Fw' 
L' Lw2 R' F2 U Lw2 U' Fw2 D' Dw U2 Bw2 D Bw Uw Rw R2 D2 Dw L2 Fw D Dw' Uw2 L D2 
Dw U2 F' Lw2 Bw2 Fw F' Dw2 Uw U Bw'
*2. *Bw2 Rw2 D' Rw U2 Lw Bw2 U L' B F Uw2 B' Bw' Fw2 F L' Lw' Rw2 R' Uw' L 
F2 Uw' Bw' Fw' Dw2 L B F' L2 Lw Rw' R2 D2 U' Lw' Rw D2 Uw2 U2 B' Uw' L' Lw Rw' 
R' U' L' Rw' B F' U' L2 Lw2 Rw2 R Bw' U' Rw
*3. *Fw' D2 Fw2 D2 Uw' U2 Lw' Fw F2 D Dw' U' B Bw2 F2 Lw Dw' L Lw Rw2 R2 
Bw' D' Bw F R2 U Rw B2 Bw R' Fw D' Dw' B Fw2 F' Dw Fw' L' Lw2 Rw2 R' Dw Lw' Uw2 
Fw2 Lw' Dw' Uw2 F L R2 B2 L Lw2 Rw R2 B F2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2U2 B2 2B2 D' 3U' 2U' U2 2L2 3R2 2B' 2F' 2R2 2D2 2B 3F 2F F L 2L2 2B2 
3F' 2U 2B 2U2 F' 2L 2D2 3R2 R D' U' L' 3U 3R B' 3F2 L' 2L' 3R2 R2 2B2 3U' R2 2B 
2F' 2U 2F 2D2 3U2 2R' 3F 2F' F' R2 2U2 L' 2L' 2R2 2B' 2D2 U 2F' 2D 3U 2B2 3F' L 
2B' 3F2 R2 B L 3R' 2R2 2U' 2F 2U' 3F' 2R' F
*2. *L' 2L' 3R R B' D2 3U2 3R 2D' 2U L 2L' 2R2 3F2 2D2 B2 3F' L 2R D' 2D 
2U2 2L' U 3F2 3U 3F2 2R' D2 2D' 3U' 2U' U 2L R 3U2 B2 L2 2D' 3U2 2R R 2D' R 2F2 
3U' U2 3R2 2D2 2R2 B2 3F2 F 2R' 3F2 D' B' 2B2 U' 3F2 L2 2L 3R F 2L' 3U2 L' U L B 
2U2 2L 3R2 3U B2 3U2 2U U R D
*3. *2B2 D 2D 3R' 2D' 2U 3R2 B2 D' U B 3F 3U' 2U' 2B' 2U 2B2 2D2 2F' D' 3F 
3R 2U' B 3F F' 2U' 3F' 2D 2R D' 2D 3U 2U' 2R B2 3F 3U 2U' 2R 3F 3R' 2F 2D U B2 
L2 B' 2B U 2F' L' F' 2D' 3U2 2U B' 3F' 2D' 3R 2R' U' R' 2U2 3F2 2R2 3U2 2L 3F' 
R' 3F2 3R F2 3R' 2F L' B' 3F' D' U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *3D' 2U 2R R' 3D2 3L2 3U2 L2 2D' B2 3B 3F 2F' D2 2F2 2R' R' 2D2 2U2 L2 
2D 3D2 3U' 2U U' 2B2 3U 2B2 D2 3D' U 2F U2 3L2 2B' 3F2 2F 3L2 D 3U2 F' 2L 2D2 
3L' F2 D' 2D U2 R2 3F' 2D' L2 3L 3U 2U2 3R F' 3U 2R2 2B 3L2 D2 3U 3F 2F2 F2 2R 
F2 L 2R' 2U U' L 2D' 3D2 L' 3U2 B' 3B' 2F 2D 3D' 3U' 2U' 3R2 2R B2 2U' B2 3R' B2 
D2 U' 3F2 3D' 3R2 3U' L' 3R' 2F'
*2. *D 2L' 2U 3R 2U 3L 2R2 R' 3U 2L' 2D2 L2 U2 B2 3L D 2D2 3R' B 3F F2 3L' 
R B L' 3F2 2F' 2L2 2R 2D 3D2 3U2 2U B D2 3D' 2U 2F 2L' U2 2F2 3D2 L2 2L2 F2 L2 
3L2 3R U' 3F D' 3D' 2L2 3L' B 2B' 2F2 D2 F' 2R B' 3B2 2F' F2 D 2L2 3U' 2B 3B2 
2D2 3U2 2R' B 2B 2U 3F2 3R2 2D' 3R' 3U' B' 2R' 3B 3F2 2F2 L 2U' R' 3B' L' 3R' D' 
2L2 2B' L U L 2L' 3L2 R'
*3. *3B 2L2 3R' 3F 3D2 L' 3D 2L 3R2 3B2 3F2 D2 3R 2F' 2D2 2U2 3F' 3R2 2R' B 
2B 3B' F L R U2 3R R 3F' 2L 3L2 2D' 2U2 F2 3R 2B 2R2 D2 3U 3L2 3B' F' D 2U U' 
3B' 3U2 2B2 2R' D2 3D2 3U2 2U B2 2F' D2 2D 2F R 3D 2U2 2B2 3R2 U 2F 2L' 2F2 F 
3L2 3R 2R' 2B 3F 2F F2 2U2 3R R2 U R F2 2L' D' B' 3R2 2F' 3D2 2L2 3L2 3F 2D' L 
B2 L 2L' 3R' R' 2U' B2 2U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' B2 L B U B2 R2 F L D L2 D' L2 (20f)
*2. *F2 D' B2 D2 L2 D L2 D' R2 F2 U B' F2 R D2 L2 B2 F R' B F2 (21f)
*3. *B2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 B L D B L2 R' U B2 L2 F' R' F (21f)
*4. *F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 D B2 R U2 B R2 D' F2 R F2 L2 R' (21f)
*5. *U L2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 F' R U2 R D' B2 U B' L' D' (20f)
*6. *F' R2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 B2 L' B L' R2 D B2 D' F R2 (21f)
*7. *R2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 R D2 R U' R2 B F' D' L R U (21f)
*8. *B D2 L2 F D2 B L2 F' L2 F2 L' D' B' R' D' B2 U2 L2 F' U R2 (21f)
*9. *D R2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 U L2 B2 D F2 R F L' F R' F R B U (21f)
*10. *L F2 D2 U2 L U2 R B2 R' F2 D U2 F' R' B D U B' D2 F' U (21f)
*11. *B2 D L2 D' F2 D2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L B' F2 L' D2 R' U' B' L2 B (21f)
*12. *B2 D L2 D2 U R2 F2 U B2 F' L' R D' F' R' B R2 B R2 D (20f)
*13. *D2 F2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 R F2 U2 F' L' B U2 R' D F' U B U2 (20f)
*14. *R2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 D' U' R2 U' L2 B' L D F2 L' U' B L U2 F (21f)
*15. *R B2 F2 U2 L B2 F2 R B2 R2 B U2 R' F L D R2 U' B R2 U2 (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' B D F U' L2 F2 R' F' L2 R2 (20f)
*2. *R2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U B U B R' D' R' F' D L' B2 D (19f)
*3. *U B2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B' R D B L' F2 U B R' F U' (20f)
*4. *L2 D B2 D R2 D' R2 U L2 U R2 F L' B F2 R' B D2 B D' R' (21f)
*5. *U2 L B2 R' U2 L' D2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 B' R U' F L U2 L2 B U' (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 D2 F2 L F2 R' B2 L' D2 U2 L2 U L' F R U2 L B2 D U R' (21f)
*2. *B2 F2 R D2 R U2 L2 D2 L U2 F D' R F' D U B U' F2 L B2 (21f)
*3. *F2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 L2 R' U L' R2 F2 R D' F U2 L' F2 L' (19f)
*4. *F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U' B' L U' B' L2 D' R' D' U' B' (21f)
*5. *F2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D F D2 U L' F D2 L F' R' F2 (20f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 L D2 B2 L D2 R' F2 D2 L2 B2 R' D' L U F' U' B2 D R2 U (21f)
*2. *R' B2 L2 B2 D2 L B2 L' D2 F' L D B' R' B L' B' U' F' R2 U2 (21f)
*3. *L D2 R2 D2 R D2 U2 R F' D2 R D' U' B2 D2 L' U L B (19f)
*4. *U L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 L' U' R F' U L2 B' D L D' F (21f)
*5. *R2 B2 D2 L B2 D2 R' B2 L F' D' R D2 L F' U2 R D U L' R' (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U L2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 F' U' L2 R F L B L' R2 D2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become 
regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *U R Fw2 U' F2 R2 Fw R D Fw U' B Fw F L2 Rw2 R2 U B' Rw' B2 Rw2 U2 B2 
Fw2 F U2 Rw2 R2 D2 Uw Fw L Uw B' Fw' Rw R Uw2 B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U2 B' U' R B R' F' R2 B' U B2 R U F' D2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 R F' L2 B
*3. *F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 B' L R2 F' L B D2 B R' (20f)
*4. *L2 D' Rw2 R B' Fw2 Uw' Rw Uw' Fw D2 U' R2 B Uw2 Rw' D2 Uw' Rw' D' U' L 
U' B Rw2 R' Uw' Rw R2 D' Uw Rw' Fw F' Rw2 F' D Uw' U L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' U B2 U2 B' R' F R F2 D B2 R U' R U2 F R2 F' D' B2 D' B2 U' B' U'
*3. *D2 L' D2 R' U2 L' F2 R2 B2 R B U L D' U L B' R2 B' U F' (21f)
*4. *B U2 L2 Rw2 U2 L2 B' F' Rw' D B' Fw' F' D' Uw U2 B' Rw D Uw2 U2 B' Fw' 
F2 Uw L' Rw2 U F' U' Fw2 Uw' U B F' L Fw F' R2 D2
*5. *B' D2 Dw U2 F2 D2 Uw' B' Rw2 B2 Dw Uw' Lw2 Dw L' Rw2 Uw2 F' L2 Lw2 Rw 
R' Dw2 U' Rw2 Uw' Bw' Fw Lw' Fw2 D Lw' R' Dw' L Uw' L' R Bw' Rw2 Dw Uw' R' B2 Bw 
Fw2 L2 Uw L' Lw' Dw2 U Lw' Rw' R B2 D2 Uw' B' Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *B' L B' U R' D2 F2 U' L D' L2 U' L' U2 R' F2 U' F' L2 F2 D' F2 R U' R'
*3. *D2 U2 B U2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' U2 F D' L' B2 F2 D F2 U2 R F D (21f)
*4. *Uw2 Fw' F' Uw L' B D2 U2 Rw Fw L B2 F2 D R U' B2 R' F2 L' Fw' L' Uw 
Fw' D' B2 U Rw2 D L R2 B2 Fw' U2 L' Fw2 U' B2 Fw' Uw'
*5. *D2 Rw' R2 B R' Dw' Uw' U Bw2 Uw' Fw U' Lw2 B' D' F2 Rw2 R' Fw' D U' 
Bw' Uw L2 B' Bw Fw F2 Lw D L' Lw Fw' F Dw U B Bw Uw2 L U' L' Rw' R' F Lw' U2 Lw 
Rw' B2 Fw2 F Dw Fw Dw F' D2 Bw' Rw2 Dw
*6. *D' L' 2L' 3R' 2R2 R U2 2B2 3F 2F' R' 3U 2B' 2L' 2B2 3R2 F2 2D' 2F L2 D 
2U' 2B L D 2D2 3U' 2U2 U R2 2F2 U' 2B' F' R 3U U 2F D' L2 D 2D2 3U 2U' 2R' R' F' 
3U' 2L2 2F2 3U' L' 3U2 3F' D 2B2 3U 3F 2F2 L2 3R2 2R R2 F 2D 3U' U2 F2 2U F2 2R' 
B F2 2D' 2B2 2L2 2R 2B D 3R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *R' B2 L2 U' L' D R' B2 D F D B R2 U F2 R' U B' U B' L2 D' F D' F'
*3. *B2 D' F2 U L2 U B2 D' R2 F2 R2 B' D' B L' U L D R B' (20f)
*4. *U R2 U' B U' Rw Uw2 B' Rw Uw R' U2 Fw D' Uw2 Fw' U2 F' D L' R2 B Fw2 D 
Uw2 U' F2 D Uw L2 Uw B D2 Fw' U B' F2 U Rw D
*5. *L R Bw' Fw2 D2 B' Dw' L' D Dw' B L2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 Fw Uw2 Fw' Rw Bw2 Uw2 L 
R B' Dw2 U' F Dw Fw' L U2 B' Lw R' Fw' U' Lw' Dw' Uw2 Fw F' Rw R' Bw Dw B' Uw' 
Fw F' U' Bw Lw Rw R' U L Lw R2 B2 Lw2
*6. *2B' 2L2 R' 3U' L D' 3U' 2U F' 2U2 2L' 2R' 2U' 2L' B 2B2 2F F2 2L 3R 2R 
2B2 D2 3U2 2U2 B' 2B2 3F2 2F U L' 2R' R' 2D' 2R2 2F' 3U B' 3U L' 2L 3R 2R2 R' 
2D' U 3F R' D' 2F 2R2 B 3F' 2F' F 3U' B2 2B2 F 2D 3U' U2 L B2 2L 3F2 2F' 2U 3R 
2R' D 2B2 2F' F' L2 3R' B2 2F 2D 3U2
*7. *2D2 2U' B' 3L2 U' 2F D2 2D 3D 2L' 2R D' 3L2 3U 2U U 3R' 2R 3U 3B2 R' D 
B' 2B F2 3L' 3R2 B2 2B 2F' 3U U L2 2L' 3L2 2R' 2F2 2D 3F' U2 L' R 3B 2F' D' 2U' 
2F 2U' 2B2 D2 3B2 2F D2 U2 3R2 3B 3F' 2F2 F2 2L' R2 3D2 3U' B U2 3L' 3D 2U' 3L' 
D 2D' 3U' F2 2L' 3L 2D' 2U' B 3L' R 3F2 3D' 2F2 D 2D 3U' L2 R' 2D' 3D' 3U2 3L' 
B' 2F' 3L2 3F2 D' 2D 3D 3U'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=4 / dUdU u=0,d=5 / ddUU u=-5,d=-5 / UdUd u=-5,d=-3 / dUUU 
u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=5 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=0,d=-2 / UdUd u=2,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 
/ UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=1 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=-1 / dUdU u=4,d=-1 / ddUU u=-4,d=1 / UdUd u=1,d=6 / dUUU 
u=0 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=4 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=-3 / dUdU u=-4,d=-1 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=2,d=6 / dUUU 
u=1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=0 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=-5,d=0 / ddUU u=-4,d=0 / UdUd u=5,d=3 / dUUU u=
-1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-2 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *l' r b u L' R B' R' B L B U' L R B L U' B' U' L U B' L' B' R' 
*2. *b' u B' R B' L' B' L' B' R' U L R U R B' U R B U L B' U L' U 
*3. *r b u' L B L' B' L R' B U L B' L' B R' L U R U B' U' L' B' U 
*4. *b' u' R U L' U B' R B' L U B R' U' B' U' L' R' B' U L' U R B U 
*5. *l' b u B' R' U' L' B R L U R' B' L R' B' R' B' U B R' L B' U B 

*Square-1*
*1. * (4,0) (5,2) (-2,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (-2,0) (2,5) (6,0) (0,3) 
(0,2) (6,4) (0,1) (2,0) (0,4) (4,2) (6,0) (0,4)
*2. * (0,3) (0,6) (0,3) (4,5) (-2,3) (6,3) (4,4) (-1,0) (0,1) (4,5) (6,3) 
(-4,0) (-2,4) (0,4) (-4,4) (1,4)
*3. * (6,-4) (6,4) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (-3,1) (0,2) (-4,0) (-4,0) (-2,4) 
(0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (4,0) (1,0) (-3,0) (0,2) (4,0)
*4. * (6,5) (4,0) (0,3) (3,0) (0,1) (-4,4) (6,0) (0,2) (0,1) (-4,2) (6,4) 
(0,1) (6,0) (0,3) (3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (6,0)
*5. * (-2,-1) (0,3) (-3,3) (-5,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,5) (3,3) (3,0) (-1,0) 
(1,0) (1,0) (0,3) (6,0) (5,4) (4,4) (0,5)


----------



## PeterV (Dec 24, 2008)

Peter V:

2x2x2: (8.85), 17.74, 17.33, (24.47), 14.46 = *16.51 avg.*
Comment: I don't practice 2x2, but thought I'd try an average. First solve was easy first layer and PLL skip.

3x3x3: (29.25), (40.93), 30.09, 36.01, 34.67 = *33.59 avg.*
Comment: I seem to be stuck in the 30-35 sec. range. I'll get past it soon.

Magic: 1.51, (1.72), 1.51, (1.42), 1.48 = *1.50 avg.*
Comment: O.K. average.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Dec 24, 2008)

2:
Average: 4.24
Standard Deviation: 0.50
Best Time: 3.53
Worst Time: 5.26
Individual Times:
1.	(5.26)
2.	3.88
3.	(3.53)
4.	4.95
5.	3.89

3:

Statistics for 12-23-2008 18:24:20

Average: 17.11
Standard Deviation: 0.57
Best Time: 15.64
Worst Time: 18.45
Individual Times:
1.	(18.45)
2.	17.03	
3.	17.84	
4.	16.45	
5.	(15.64)


Pyra: 


Average: 9.32
Standard Deviation: 1.77
Best Time: 7.05
Worst Time: 12.81
Individual Times:
1.	7.44
2.	(7.05)
3.	(12.81)
4.	8.83
5.	11.70


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 24, 2008)

3: (21.02), 17.77, 15.88, 20.0, (15.53)=17.89 av
alright.
4:1:40.50, 1:52.22, 1:41.78, (1:36.53), (2:07.13)=1:45.50 average
needa start practicing.
2-4:
3OH:
3BLD:


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 24, 2008)

3x3: 15.45, 14.58, 16.17, (16.88), (14.16) = 15.46
Comment: So-so. I haven't warmed up and my cube was a bit stiff.

2x2: (04.06), 05.36, (05.42), 05.25, 04.67 = 5.09
Comment: Good  It turns out my old cube is better than my new one, as it's too loose at the moment.

4x4:

5x5: (if Santa brings one)

3x3 OH:

Square-1: (1:10.88 P), 45.17, 59.42, 42.64, (38.63) = 49.08
Comment: Awesome!  Less than a week doing this, and I'm sub-50. I need to learn me some better algs though.

(Also, what are the odds of parity on Sqaure-1? I seem to get it less than 50% of the time, despite me anticipating that was the odds of getting it.)


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 24, 2008)

Uhm, I don't supply scrambles just so you can use your own


ConnorCuber said:


> 2:
> Average: 4.24
> Standard Deviation: 0.50
> Best Time: 3.53
> ...


----------



## ConnorCuber (Dec 24, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Uhm, I don't supply scrambles just so you can use your own
> 
> 
> ConnorCuber said:
> ...



Oops, sorry, I used CCT to time with your scrambles, and forgot to remove CCT's scrambles from the stats.


----------



## KevinK (Dec 24, 2008)

2x2: 9.97, 8.86, DNF, (6.31), 9.66 average: 9.50
3x3:23.53, 23.58, 19.20, 22.33, 25.76 average: 23.15
4x4: (2:03.96), (3:03.83), 2:14.91, 2:21.72, 2:37.16 average:2:24.60
5x5:
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 54.08
3x3 BLD: DNF, 7:43.34, DNF
Multi-BLD:
3x3 OH: 57.56, (40.30), 53.06, (DNF), 58.00 average: 56.21
2x2-4x4 relay: 2:24.34
2x2-5x5 relay: 7:20.21
magic:


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 24, 2008)

Look at the first BLD scramble. I cannot BLD it. I looked at it and said, "I'm going to speedsolve this instead." I got 15.03. It's this type of scrambles that keep me away from BLD. A huge block, but worthless because you just need to adjust one face...
1. DNF 3:41.46 Off by 2 misoriented corners.
2. DNF 5:25.38 Off by a lot. I mismemorized, took me over a minute to find the mistake, then screwed up on execution. 
3. 2:54.56 The corners were so easy that I actually did 3OP.


----------



## Escher (Dec 24, 2008)

Rowan Kinneavy - oh god, i havent finished last weeks... will do both of these tonight

2x2 - 
2x2 BLD - 
3x3 - 
3x3 OH - 
3x3 FMC -


----------



## MistArts (Dec 24, 2008)

*FMC:*

*Scramble:*U L2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 F' U' L2 R F L B L' R2 D2

*Solution:*F2 D F' R2 D2 R D2 R D B' U' L' U' L2 B2 L U B' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 *(28)*

*Explaination:*
*2x2x2:* F2 D F' R2 D2 R D2 R D *(9)*
*2x2x3:* B' U' L2 *(12)*
*Finish F2L:* L U' L2 B2 L U B' *(19-1)*
*Last Layer:* R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 *(29-1)*

This solve was, I say... lucky. I had a 31 move solution in the first 40 minutes. It tried looking for another solution and I have been noticing short 2x2x2 blocks give me a hard time to end. I experimented with preserving the pairs and almost creating a pair, which will be created after the very short extension, which was also very lucky. While inserting the 3rd pair, and canceling one move, the 4th pair was made and was easily connected to the F2L with all last layer edges oriented, also lucky. The last layer took a while. I tried my regular OLL and that left 3 edges to permute. Then, I did the mirror and everything was solved except for a U2. This solve was just too lucky... (but the long 2x2x2 made up for it...)

Here's my 31-mover:

L F L2 D' R' D L' D L' U L D' L' U' D' R B D' F' L F' D2 R' D U R' U2 R B2 U2 B' *(31)*

*2x2x3:*L F D' * B D' F' L F' D2 R' D *(11)*
*Edges +1 corner:*U R' U2 R B2 U2 B' *(18)*
*Insert at *:*D L2 D' R' D L2 ** D' R *(26-2)*
*Insert at **:* L D L' U L D' L' U' *(34-3)*

*2x2x2:* (5.27), (7.57), 7.08, 7.43, 6.38 = 6.96 
_*Comment:*_ Bad. No warm-up.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 24, 2008)

*5:* 1:39.09 1:40.90 1:39.52 1:49.15 1:32.21 = *1:39.84* nice! new best single!

*FMC: 27 moves*
*Scramble:* U L2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 F' U' L2 R F L B L' R2 D2
*Solution:* D' F B' U R2 U' L' U R2 U' B2 R' D2 L' D' B' U' B2 U' B2 U2 L' B L U B2 U2 *(27)*
*Explanation:*
*1x2x3:* D' F B'*.* L' B2 *(5)*
*2x2x3:* R' D2 L' D' *(9)*
*Almost F2L:* B' U' B2 U' B2 U2 *(15)*
*Finish:* L' B L U B2 U2 *(21)*
This leaves a 3 cycle of corners. Insert U R2 U' L' U R2 U' L *(8)* at the *.* canceling *2* moves.

Very nice! Found in half an hour!


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 24, 2008)

3x3x3: 
14.31, 15.08, (13.18), 14.73, (15.22)= *14.71*

3x3x3 OH:
(35.40), 33.05, 32.49, (31.81), 33.06= *32.87*

3x3x3 BLD:
(3:09.16), DNF, 2:34.21= *2:34.21*


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 25, 2008)

*3x3x3:*
22.36, 21.11, 20.80, (23.05), (20.38) = 21.42
_Eh._

*3x3x3 One-Handed:*
63.62, 59.52, (50.38), 56.08, (64.24) = 59.74
_Eh._

*3x3x3 Match the Scramble:*
3:22.94, (3:41.16), (2:33.23), 2:40.80, 3:02.95 = 3:02.23
_And eh._


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 25, 2008)

*ScreenName: IamWEB
Event: 3x3x3

Times; Med.3 Average:* 34.96, 34.95, 35.04, (37.45), (34.32) = 34.98

Comment: Yes!, Sub 35! =) And the SD of the medium 3 solves in only .04!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll do a few 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4 solves tomorrow

it's 2 AM.

2x2:
1: 12.40
2: 21.95
3: 11.79
4: 20.51
5: 18.72

Weird thing is: 5 was lucky and 3 was not


----------



## Spyyder (Dec 25, 2008)

ScreenName: Spyyder
Event: 3x3x3
Average: 40.14
Times: 37.70, 40.62, 42.09, (31.52), (43.39)

Heh, my first weekly comp and I beat my PB and best average. Awesome.


----------



## vloc15 (Dec 25, 2008)

3x3:
1:	00:30.11
2:	00:26.54	
3:	00:24.87
4:	00:26.95	
5:	00:26.29	
ave:26.95


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 26, 2008)

(I will edit for 3x3x3 soon)

2x2
Name: Lord Voldemort
Average: 14.90 Seconds
Times: (00:18.22), 00:11.86, 00:15.94, 00:16.91, (00:10.80)

3x3
Name: Lord Voldemort
Average: 34.41 Seconds
Times: (00:40.20) 00:35.23 00:34.09 00:33.92 (00:32.81)
My times kept getting worse 
But still a good average.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 26, 2008)

*3BLD:* DNF, 3:59.58, DNF(3:48.15, 1:55)
*result:* 3:59.58
*comment:* PB by more than 2 minutes! rushing helps. second was off by 2 flipped edges that I mis-memo'd. mad about that.


----------



## gavnasty (Dec 27, 2008)

3x3x3:
22.02, 17.52, (17.45), (22.18), 21.18
Average: 20.24

3x3x3 OH:
53.83, 55.56, (38.38), (59.84), 55.66
Average: 55.02

3x3x3 Match the Scramble:
(DNF), (1:27.28), 2:03.88, 1:29.54, 1:29.60
Average: 1:41.01

5x5x5:
5:24.46, 4:49.18, 7:10.42, 4:53.12, 5:37.90
Average: 5:18.49


----------



## erc (Dec 27, 2008)

2x2:6.30 (7.09) 6.83 6.34 (5.61)
average:6.49

square-1:22.44 24.94 (29.78) 21.99 (21.11)
average:23.12

Megaminx:2:46.83 (2:17.59) 3:11.20 (DNF) 3:06.41
average:3:01.48

Pyraminx:18.88 (9.20) 11.17 16.14 (20.55)
average:15.40


----------



## Dene (Dec 28, 2008)

Need to get this done early this week >.<

*2x2x2:* 8.77 8.59 9.77 8.77 8.40 => 8.71

*3x3x3:* 25.65 18.15 19.11 19.02 19.40 => 19.18

*3x3x3_OH:* 27.53 34.55 41.78 31.78 26.88 => 31.29

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:46.83 1:29.91 1:38.65 1:26.88 1:47.33 => 1:38.46

*5x5x5:* 1:43.84 1:47.75 1:45.83 1:59.19 1:56.30 => 1:49.96
Freshly cleaned, lubed, and re-stickered with cubesmith textured tiles  .

*7x7x7:* 5:18.19 5:30.11 6:04.11 5:31.88 6:03.78 => 5:41.92
No good.

No 6x6 this week.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2008)

All done!

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 11.21, 8.75, 10.65, 9.80, 11.02 = *10.49*
*3x3x3:* 32.72, 27.11, 29.97, 30.81, 23.65 = *29.29*
*4x4x4:* 1:43.86 (OP), 1:52.50 (O), 2:10.33 (O), 2:10.83 (OP), 1:45.83 = *1:56.22*
*5x5x5:* 2:29.94, 2:43.86, 2:25.80, 2:37.15, 2:43.43 = *2:36.84*
Comment: Wow – 2 sub-2:30’s out of 5!
*6x6x6:* 5:48.61 (O), 6:16.00 (OP, POP), 5:37.36 (OP), 5:44.27 (OP), 6:16.71 (OP) = *5:56.29*
*7x7x7:* 8:35.40, 8:05.21, 7:39.41, 7:35.28, 8:20.61 = *8:01.74*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 1:15.71, 1:05.34, 32.84 = *32.84*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:09.19, 2:02.44, DNF (1:55.31) = *2:02.44*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:37.65 (3:53), 8:27.34 (4:13), 8:14.36 (4:04) = *8:14.36*
Comment: I think it’s my new personal best.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (17:31.44, 9:09), 18:35.59 (10:28), 17:19.90 (9:13) = *17:19.90*
Comment: First one was totally scrambled - I was holding the cube in the wrong orientation at the end. I don't remember ever having one this bad before.  I did the third one of these, the 3 4x4x4 BLDs, and the multi all in a span of about 3 hours tonight - 100% accuracy! I should really probably try a megaminx BLD tonight, but I'm just too tired - I've gotta quit and head for bed now.
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNF (39:12.18, 19:12), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by just 3 inner wings. Apparently I memorized one piece incorrectly. At least it was sub-40 - it's been a while since I've been that fast.
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNF (55:57.84, 29:14), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 4 inner wings and 3 outer X centers. I'm really happy with this time. It was just silly execution mistakes that I made here. I now know for sure that I'm capable of a sub-hour solve. What I did different this time was to just force myself to keep thinking ahead throughout the solve. If I can do that and I don't have any bad memory recall pauses, execution time can be faster than memorization time.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/3 = 3 points, 11:45.11* (6:33)
Comment: Wow, that was fast for me!
*3x3x3 OH:* 55.75, 51.47, 1:22.71, 53.02, 50.63 = *53.41*
*3x3x3 WF:* 3:59.15, 2:02.90, 2:33.94, 2:13.16, 2:06.02 = *2:17.71*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:41.83, 1:18.27, 1:34.90, 1:44.05, 1:41.78 = *1:39.50*
*2-4 relay:* *2:31.27* (O)
*2-5 relay:* *5:21.36* (OP)
*2-6 relay:* *11:52.17* (O, OP)
*2-7 relay:* *20:07.05* (O, none)
*Magic:* 2.21, 2.56, 2.30, 2.36, 3.08 = *2.41*
*Master Magic:* 4.19, 5.34, 5.08, 4.83, 4.50 = *4.80*
*Snake:* Still don’t have one.
*Clock:* 24.53, 22.33, 23.55, 23.94, 25.03 = *24.01*
*MegaMinx:* DNF (56:09.81, 26:55), DNF (47:27.17, 20:38), 2:46.37, 2:58.54, 3:04.38 = *DNF*
Comment: First was off by 3 corners mispermuted, 2 corners twisted, 2 edges flipped. Second was off by 6 corners, 3 edges mispermuted, 2 edges flipped. On the edges on the second one, I forgot to do execution on one of the locations. But I’m finally getting way under an hour. Sub-30 should be possible someday.
*Pyraminx:* 22.66, 22.11, 22.19, 26.86, 32.63 = *23.90*
*Square-1:* 1:10.18 (P), 52.00, 1:31.09 (P), 1:13.65 (P), 59.15 (P) = *1:07.66*
Comment: Really disappointing for me!
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *49 moves*
2x2x2: D2 L’ F2 L’ F U’ R2 D2
2x2x3: R’ U2 L F L’
one corner, one edge: B’ R B U B U’ B’
finish F2L: D’ U’ F’ U’ F U2 F’ U F D
OLL: B’ U’ R U B U’ B’ R’ B U
PLL: F2 U’ L R’ F2 L’ R U’ F2
No cancellations at all. 
Comment: I was trying to make some keyhole solution work when I realized I was almost out of time, so I just wrote out the solve I was trying at the time. Awful – I couldn’t find anything. It’s like I forgot how to do fewest moves or something.
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *101 moves*
L2 Uw Rw2 U2 Lw’ Uw’ U Rw U2 Rw’ B L Uw B’ R’ Uw L’ B’ Uw’ B Uw2 B’ Uw L D2 L’ Uw2 L’ Uw’ B D2 B’ Uw B Rw B’ R’ B Rw’ Fw’ U F2 U’ Fw B’ Rw D R’ D’ Rw’ B Uw’ B D2 B’ Uw D F’ U’ B2 D2 R’ L2 D’ B’ D U’ B’ L U’ D L’ D’ B2 L B R F’ R’ B2 R F R’ L’ B2 L’ B2 L B’ L U’ L’ U2 B R’ B’ U’ B U R U’
centers: L2 Uw Rw2 U2 Lw’
Uw’ U Rw U2 Rw’
B L Uw B’ R’ Uw
L’ B’ Uw’ B Uw2 B’ Uw’
edges: Uw2 L D2 L’ Uw2
L’ Uw’ B D2 B’ Uw
B Rw B’ R’ B Rw’
Fw’ U F2 U’ Fw
B’ Rw D R’ D’ Rw’
B Uw’ B D2 B’ Uw
3x3x3: D F’ U’ B2 D2 R’
3x3x4: L2 D’ B’ D U’ B’ L U’
3x cross: D L’ D’ B2 L B’ . L’
4th pair: B2 L’ B2 L B’ L U’ L’ U
OLL: U B R’ B’ U’ B U R U’
insert at .: B2 R F’ R’ B2 R F R’
Uw’ Uw2 become Uw after centers; B’ B2 become B before insertion; U U become U2 before OLL.
Comment: Again a very bad 3x3x3.


----------



## oyyq99999 (Dec 28, 2008)

*2x2x2* 7.57 8.39 7.44 7.69 4.02 *avg:7.57*
The fastest is a lucky without xll.
*3x3x3* 17.43 13.43 17.45 16.52 16.87 *avg:16.94*
*4x4x4* 1:28.01(OP) 1:19.46(O) 1:36.54(OP) 1:13.97 1:17.41(OP) *avg:1:21.63*
The 3rd solve was OP and terrible edge pairing.(I use Frank's 6 at a time method with a sequence of 6-4-2)
*5x5x5* 2:26.61 2:39.62 3:0.53 2:19.53 2:31.71 *avg:2:32.65*
The 3rd solve was terrible edge pairing.
*6x6x6* 5:9.79(O) 5:34.60(OP) 4:46.54(OP) 5:5.36(O) 5:23.43(P) *avg:5:12.86*
*7x7x7* 7:40.02 7:11.57 7:37.95 7:21.45 7:2.38 *avg:7:23.66*
*2x2x2bld* 1:10.03 DNF 44.85
I haven't practised this.
*3x3x3bld* 2:9.61 2:17.40 2:24.48
*4x4x4bld* DNF DNF DNF
The 3rd time is my first sub20 solve but just 2 centers wrong.
*5x5x5bld* DNF DNF DNF
Time: 55min 48min 44min. I just need one finished in a competition.
*3x3x3multibld* 1/2 7:16.82
I memorized a corner cycle wrong.
*3x3x3oh* 35.66 31.35 34.03 31.78 30.19 *avg:32.39*
*3x3x3with feet* 2:47.39 3:40.83 3:3.36 2:21.19 2:39.36 *avg:2:50.04*
*3x3x3match the scramble* 1:56.32 1:42.02 1:55.18 DNF 1:6.55 *avg:1:51.17*
*2-4relay* 1:51.17
*2-5relay* 4:38.70
*2-6relay* 9:22.52
*2-7relay* 17:32.38
*magic* 1.42 1.35 DNF 1.33 1.69 *avg:1.49*
*master magic* 3.88 3.97 4.03 5.99 4.58 *avg:4.19*
*clock* 28.03 17.94 23.23 34.66 23.82 *avg:25.03*
*megaminx* 2:28.28 1:58.64 2:19.53 2:24.60 2:15.35 *avg:2:19.83*
*square-1* 1:1.32(P) 39.94 1:0.82(P) 1:2.56(P) 53.71(P) *avg:58.62*


----------



## Jude (Dec 28, 2008)

*Jude Wright *

*2x2x2:* 6.48, 6.52, 3.64, 4.89, 4.91 = *5.43* --> _Almost good, pity I messed up the first 2 solves (wrong PBL and wrong FL respectively)_

*3x3x3:* 22.41, 20.72, 20.41, 29.50, 18.80 = *21.18* --> _Baaaad _

*3x3x3 OH:* DNF, DNF, 26.24, DNF, DNF = *DNF* --> _NICE -.-_

*4x4x4:* ] 1:32.73 (O), 1:48.03 (O), 1:37.34 (OP), 1:30.56 (P), 1:44.30 (O) = *1:38/12* --> _Not bad, 4x4x4 is one of the few events I’m actually still improving at.._

*2x2x2 - 4x4x4 Relay = 2:10.56 * --> _Average, but I’m not sure why though as the 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 scrambles were so easy - I had them both done in 20 seconds. 4x4x4 must’ve been awful.._

*Pyraminx:* 12.06, 10.41, 12.20, 15.83, 11.17 = *11.81* --> _Average._


----------



## Dene (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a feeling Mr. Hughey will be pleasantly surprised when he sees a graph of his progression over the year in several events.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 29, 2008)

4x4x4BLD: DNF, 5:46.83
5x5x5BLD: DNF, 10:02.37


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 4, 2009)

2x2x2: 8.03 7.81 8.58 5.69 4.13 = 7.18
3x3x3: 27.59 26.56 24.75 25.40 24.05 = 25.57
4x4x4: 1:40.27 1:34.84 1:32.43 1:50.46 1:23.40 = 1:35.85
5x5x5: 2:26.68 2:11.33 1:48.55 2:18.43 2:26.41 = 2:18.72
6x6x6: 5:53.81 5:39.31 5:24.53 4:36.47 4:47.06 = 5:16.97
7x7x7: 6:38.18 7:18.56 7:03.05 7:03.63 6:49.22 = 6:58.63
2x2x2_bf: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3x3_bf: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3x3_oh: 46.83 42.59 52.69 40.59 37.96 = 43.34
3x3x3_match: 1:33.75 DNF 1:44.06 1:06.36 1:43.94 = 1:40.58
234-Relay: 2:06.16
2345-Relay: 5:15.77
23456-Relay: 9:57.83
234567-Relay: 17:07.24
Magic: 1.75 DNF 1.83 1.84 1.72 = 1.81
Master Magic: 5.78 4.28 5.08 5.69 7.33 = 5.52
Clock: 20.88 17.58 DNF DNF 13.77 = DNF
MegaMinx: 3:23.33 3:34.58 2:49.77 3:10.03 3:17.28 = 3:16.88
PyraMinx: 43.90 14.34 12.86 13.19 15.68 = 14.40
Square-1: 59.19 46.44 1:17.11 1:16.40 1:03.19 = 1:06.26


----------

